# Can't now use Firefox on Mac OS X



## whitehawk625 (May 24, 2005)

:4-dontknoI used to use Firefox as my default browser on my desktop iMac but uninstalled it a few weeks ago as I was having Flash Player problems and went back to Safari. For the last couple of days I have re-downloaded Firefox and although it installs to applications ok when I click on the icon it will not bring up the start page. I have set it as the default browser in both Firefox and Safari but still it won't open. It shows up in the menu bar at the top of the screen but whatever I set in preferences it won't open and I can't shut it down unless I use force quit.
I have uninstalled it and tried downloads from different sources but still have the same result.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You should try deleting the preference files for FF and then see if that helps. Also, are you running it in 64bit or 32bit mode?


----------



## whitehawk625 (May 24, 2005)

sinclair_tm said:


> You should try deleting the preference files for FF and then see if that helps. Also, are you running it in 64bit or 32bit mode?


I am running 64 bit mode but will try the FF preference file deletion and if that fails, try 32 bit.
Thanks.


----------



## whitehawk625 (May 24, 2005)

Have now tried both but still the same result. I gave google chrome a try but hate it, so I guess I will have to go back to safari.


----------



## SagoMaurice (Dec 15, 2010)

I would unistall firefox. I would then go into the regestry using regedit and do a find for firefox. Complete the search. Anything with firefox in it, i would delete. This will not hurt anything. Just making sure you get rid firefox altogether. Then try a fresh install. If that did not work, i would make sure my computer is completely up to date and view the install logs for the browser.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Um, this is OS X, there is no registry, so your response is invalid.


----------

